# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] Δεν έχει εικόνα

## olorin

Γεια σας.Έχω έναν *3Μ S10*.Μόλις τον κουμπωσω στο ρεύμα ανοίγει μόνος του, ανάβει η λάμπα και μου *δίνει εικόνα μόνο το φως της λάμπας*.Του συνδέω το VGA του PC αλλά δεν το βλέπει καθόλου.Στο πίνακα το led *on/off είναι πράσινο, τα άλλα 2 temp και lamp είναι σταθερά αναμμένα κόκκινα*.Έψαξα στο service manual και γράφει ότι σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πρέπει να αλλαχτεί το φίλτρο αέρα.Εγώ όμως εδώ και καιρό δεν του έχω καθόλου φίλτρο αέρα γιατί είχε διαλυθεί και δεν έβρισκα να του βάλλω άλλο.Τέλος,όταν πάω να τον κλήσω με το Power key δεν ανταποκρίνεται καθόλου και αναγκάζομαι να τον βγάζω από το ρεύμα.Άνοιξα το πίνακα με τα κουμπακια ,τα καθάρισα και τα τσέκαρα.Δουλεύουν όλα οκ.
Έχετε καμιά ιδέα του τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε;Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## klik

Δεν λειτουργεί η πλακέτα ελέγχου (με τον μικροελεγκτη) γι' αυτό δεν έχεις απεικόνιση (ούτε εμφάνιση μενού) αλλά και δεν έχεις έλεγχο με το power on.
Σε κάθε σβήσιμο που κάνεις από την πρίζα ταλαιπωρείς τη λάμπα αν αυτή έχει προλάβει να ζεσταθεί (αναμμένη περισσότερο από 20 δευτερόλεπτα).
Αποσύνδεσε τα 230Vac (ή τα 300V dc) από την πλακέτα υψηλής τάσης της λάμπας και δες αν θα αλλάξει κάτι στις ενδείξεις.
Μέτρα τις χαμηλές τάσεις τάσεις που φτάνουν στην πλακέτα ελέγχου αν είναι σωστές.

----------


## olorin

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια...Έβγαλα τη φισα υψηλής.Δεν έγινε τίποτα διαφορετικό...Στη πλακέτα ελέγχου έρχονται 15 , 12, 5, 3, 2.5 Volt. Πιστεύω έτσι πρέπει να ναι οι τάσεις....Τσέκαρα και το τροφοδοτικό και μου φάινεται ΟΚ...Άρα να ρίξουμε την ευθυνη στη πλακέτα ελέγχου;;;

----------

